# P232 .380



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

My lady has expressed a desire to learn handguns and aquire one. As a die hard Sig fan I automatically thought of the P232. I've never held, fired or owned one though. 

Anyone have any experience they'd like to share?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is my understanding that it is a blowback design - so it will actually have as much recoil as a 9mm, or maybe more. I was tempted to get one for a while, but changed my mind.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

My wife carries one. It is one of few guns that fit her smaller hands. She can also carry it easier than most. It has never malfunctioned once, but again it is a Sig. She likes it a lot. Yeah, the recoil is kinda like the 9mm but it's not that bad. The only thing I don't care for is that the mag's don't drop free. Other than that it is a great gun. I would suggest getting one.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Don't know what your price range is but you might want to look at the Bersa Thunder .380 or the Bersa Compact Carry .380. The gentlemen over at gunblast.com gave both great reviews.

Here is the link for the Bersa Thunder .380 review...

http://www.gunblast.com/Bersa_Thunder380.htm

Here is the link for the Bersa Compact Carry .380 review....

http://www.gunblast.com/Bersa_380CC.htm

I hope those help!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was in the process of buying one (a Bersa 380) last Nov at a gun show. After they cut that safety strap and I was filling out the paperwork, I tried the trigger, and it was terrible. Lots of creep and a bit wiggly. The one I wanted was in the best condition of the 3 (they were all new, but the other two was a bit marked up). So, I decided not to get it.

Others online have said that this was unsual and that the triggers are usually very good. So, guess it was one of the few bad ones. Not sure... Just my experience.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I was in the process of buying one (a Bersa 380) last Nov at a gun show. After they cut that safety strap and I was filling out the paperwork, I tried the trigger, and it was terrible. Lots of creep and a bit wiggly. The one I wanted was in the best condition of the 3 (they were all new, but the other two was a bit marked up). So, I decided not to get it.
> 
> Others online have said that this was unsual and that the triggers are usually very good. So, guess it was one of the few bad ones. Not sure... Just my experience.


Dude, whatever.....


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I own a Sig P230 and a Bersa Thunder 380. My Sig has to be grabbed in a strangle hold to keep it from malfunctioning and my Bersa eats everything. I consider the Sig to be a Cadillac and the Bersa to be a Willy's Jeep. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

Method said:


> Don't know what your price range is but you might want to look at the Bersa Thunder .380 or the Bersa Compact Carry .380. The gentlemen over at gunblast.com gave both great reviews.
> 
> Here is the link for the Bersa Thunder .380 review...
> 
> ...


All of these points are extremely valid. Still, a Sig is a Sig is a Sig. My wife and I each have one and the only thing we had to remember was to hold the grip as tightly as the larger guns. We really like them a lot.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I see little point in a .380 the size of the P232. A Kahr 9mm, for example, is the same size or smaller, kicks about the same, and hits harder.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed, as far as the impact of a 9mm over a 380. My problem with the Kahr, and this is strictly personal, not condemnational, was that I could not hit the floor with the PM9. 
The PM9 was a well made gun that ergonomically did not work for me. Now, Federal 380 Hydroshock will do the job. 
The P232 is not my primary carry. For that, I use my SP2022 loaded with 15 rounds of Ranger Talon 147. I just like the 232 that is really all that it came down to for me. If the Kahr worked for me I would have had it instaed.


----------

